# Ware to consider removing police, fire chief posts from Civil Service



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

WARE - There is opposition and concerns about a controversial selectmen-endorsed proposal to eliminate the state-administered testing system used for decades in Ware to field candidates for police chief and fire chief.

Articles on Monday's annual town meeting warrant ask residents to repeal the requirement that candidates for police and fire chief pass the state civil service test to gain eligibility for either job.

The May 14 annual meeting begins at 7 p.m. at Ware High School auditorium. It is preceded by a 6:30 p.m. special Town Meeting.
The two articles that aim to abolish civil service for the town's top two public safety jobs were the idea of Ware selectman John Carroll. He said the change would allow the town to select from a wider pool of candidates.

*"Instead of getting one or two candidates, if we go non-civil service we can have potentially hundreds of qualified candidates.* If we choose someone within the department from this pool, that is fine," he said

http://www.masslive.com/news/index.ssf/2012/05/ware_to_decide_debate_concerni.html


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Translation: "We can hire a chief that we can put a tight leash on".


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Harley387 said:


> Translation: "We can hire a chief that we can put a tight leash on".


Sounds about right


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

After working there for 5 years I can say that your all spot on! However that may or may not describe the situation there now!!


----------

